Ask HN: Which programming language did you learn and why? - pyeu
======
preparat
Matlab, because the opportunity presented itself at work. I have no formal
programming training, just huge interest. Learning bits of Python now.

------
zekehernandez
Java: taught at college. Delphi: learned it on the job for the job. C#: same
as above.

